# Fragen zu Bachlauf mit Miniteich und Wasserfall



## Teichforum.info (20. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

habe schon in eurem Forum quergelesen und einiges hilfreiches gefunden.

Da sich plötzlich und unerwartet neben meiner Terasse ein kleiner Bach mit Wasserfall gebildet hat (naja mein Bruder hat sich da etwas ausgetobt und ich vorher kaum Gelegenheit hatte mich zu informieren, und die Jungs schneller mit graben als ich mit denken waren, hoffe ich das noch nicht alles verloren ist und möchte gerne einige Fragen stellen.

Vorab kurz eine Beschreibung :

Unten befindet sich eine kleine Mulde (ca. 1.5 x 1.5 m), 20-30 cm tief. Die Pumpe (6.600 l/Std) steht etwas tifer in einem Loch in einem Mörteleimer, der noch einen Deckel bekommen soll. 

Die Pumpe pumt das Wasser ca. 1,5 m hoch über eine Strecke von 4 m zu einem Steinhaufen (0,60)  an der Hauswand, von wo aus das Wasser über eine Steinplatte vorhangähnlich in das obere Becken fallen soll. das Beckn ist ca. 0,60 x 0,80 und 15 cm tief.

Von dort aus geht es über 4 Stufen mit kleinen Becken die restliche Strcke wieder in das untere Becken. 

Alles ist mit Vlies und Folie ausgekleidet und die Ränder mit Bruchsteinen bemauert, die auch die Folie und das Vlies halten.

Das ganze soll keine Fische und keine Pflanzen enthalten und spielende Kinder aushalten. 

Nun meine Fragen:

Da alles sehr schmal ist, sind die Wände der Becken relativ steil und die Folie schaut raus. alles mit Steinen verkleiden würde es meiner meinung nach zu eng machen. Gibt es andere Lösungen, die danach auch betreten werden können?

Durch den Flußkies ist das Wasser sehr trüb. Eigentlich wollte ich keinen Filter. Im Moment lasse ich das Wasser durch einen mit Polsterwatte und Teichvlies gefüllten Fahrradkorb laufen, damit der Dreck rausgeht. Denn wenn sich das ganze nur absetzt, wird es doch durchs Spielen wieder aufgewirbelt... Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch oder brauche ich einen Filter?

Wie ist es mit Strom im Wasser? Da die Pumpe ja im Wasser ist, kann das gefährlich werden, wenn Kinder das Wasser berühren bzw darin spielen?


Wie kann ich den Kies im Randbereich vor dem abrutschen sichern?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir ein bißchen helfen könntet, dann im Moment sieht es noch etwas komisch aus das alles....


Liebe Grüße

Silvia


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Silvia,

es wäre erst mal hilfreich, wenn Du ein Foto von Deinem Wasserfall hier einstellen könntest. Man kann sich dann ein besseres Bild von dem machen, was Du hast.

Prinzipiell besteht bei der Pumpe bzgl. der Sicherheit kein Problem, es sei denn, sie oder das Kabel ist beschädigt. Es ist daher immer wichtig, daß sie auch abgesichert ist. Ebenfalls würde ich darauf achten, daß die Kinder nicht an oder mit der Pumpe spielen können.

Um die Folie zu verdecken, kannst Du z. B. auch Kiesfolien in das Bachbett legen. Allerdings dürfte das relativ schwer werden, wenn Ihr Eure Arbeiten schon weitgehend abgeschlossen habt und alles einzementiert ist.

Das Abrutschen des Kies läßt sich bei Wänden mit relativ hohem Gefälle (mehr als 30 Grad) eigentlich kaum mehr verhindern. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch die Möglichkeit, an Eurer Anlage da was zu verändern.

Aber wie gesagt, ein Foto würde erstmal weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2003)

*2 Bilder*

Ich versuche mal 2 Bilder anzuhängen, ich hoffe man kann es einigermassen erkennen.

Im Bachlauf oben kann man einige Steine erkennen die wir heute besorgt haben. vielleicht kann alles damit ausgekleidet werden. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es dann noch betretbar bleibt.

Kann ich denn auf die Folie einfach nochmal Vlies legen damit der Zement besser hält?

Ich mache mir nur Sorgen das das Wasser überhaupt nie klar wird :-(

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Grüße
Silvia


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Silvia,

mir fällt im Moment nichts ein, was Du machen könntest, um die Folie zu verstecken, noch mehr Beton würde ich aber auf jeden Fall nicht verbauen.

Da Ihr auch schon alles fest einzementiert habt, sind jetzt auch Veränderungen nur noch schwer oder sogar gar nicht mehr vorzunehmen.

Du könntest zwar den ganzen Wasserlauf mit den Steinen auskleiden, als Spielplatz für Kinder eignet es sich dann aber wohl überhaupt nicht mehr. Du mußt immer bedenken, daß die Steine relativ scharfkantig sind. Es besteht daher auch immer die Gefahr, dass die Folie beschädigt wird.

Vielleicht solltest Ihr Euch überlegen, die Steine an der terassenabgewandten Seite wieder loszunehmen und das ganze Teil etwas breiter zu machen. Dadurch würden sich Eure Möglichkeiten auf jeden Fall erheblich erhöhen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Silvia,

zum Thema Pumpe im Wasser:

gem Vorschrift: *muss* die Elektrische Versorgung aller im Aussenbereich angeschlossenen Verbraucher über einen sogenannten FI-Schutzschalter geführt sein. Er sorgt dafür das im Fehlerfall sehr sehr schnell der Strom abgeschalttet wird.

Bitte lass das Überprüfen!

MfG Gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Silvia,

den wichtigsten Kommentar hat Gredi ja schon gepostet. Harald hat schon sehr viel zur Gestaltug des Bachlaufes gesagt, wobei ich Eure neueste Lösung jetzt für gar nicht schlecht halte: Den Bachlauf weiter seitlich mit flachen Steinen auslegen scheint mir im Augenblick die beste Lösung (sorry, aber der Bachlauf ist einfach etwas zu schmal geraten...).

Jetzt zu dem, was ich vielleicht beitragen kann:

*Filter. *Ein Filter bringt in einem Gewässer ohne Fische und Pflanzen überhaupt nichts. Lasse Dir also auch keinen aufschwätzen. Du kannst das Wasser nur so oft wechseln, bis es klar bleibt. In ein solches Gewässer bekommt Ihr aber gnadenlos viele Algen. Wird grün und scheusslich. Für reine Zierbrunnen gibt es (z.B. unter http://www.holzum.de) Wasserpflegemittel, die eine Veralgung verhindern. Ich hoffe, es ist nicht gesundheitsschädlich (weiss ich nicht, aber irgend etwas müsst Ihr machen).

*Folie. *Was mir zu denken gibt, ist, dass der Bachlauf offensichtlich bespielt werden soll. Vorab: Lasse vor allem kleine Kinder darin NIE, aber auch nicht ein paar Minuten lang, unbeaufsichtigt spielen. Weniger wegen der Pumpe als wegen der Gefahr des Ertrinkens (ja, Kleinstkinder ertrinken auch in sehr flachem Wasser). Wenn die Steine dabei betreten werden, musst Du die Folie auch von oben mit dickem Vlies polstern, sonst hast Du sehr schnell ein Loch. Die Steine werden dann AUF das Vlies gelegt. Wenn die Steine nicht mit Zement gesichert sind, rutschen sie gerne weg: Siehe oben, Gefahr des Ertrinkens.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

wenn das becken eher eine andere art von planscbecken darstellen soll ist es nach der VDE eher wie ein schwimmteich zu behandeln, und in einem solchen dürfen *KEINE PUMPEN* stehen - diese müssen außerhalb in einer separaten pumpenkammer untergebracht sein, da hilft auch kein FI schalter - dies zumindest ist die vorschrift.

desweiteren finde ich das gesamtkonzept einwenig gewagt - die steine werden im wasser sehr schnell einen glitschigen belag bekommen - das ergiebt eine erhöhte unfallgefahr.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Wo Jürgen Recht hat, hat er Recht. Über diese latente Gefahr habe ich mich vielleicht etwas zu lässig hinweggesetzt.

Brunnenpflegemittel sind auf der Seite von Holzum etwas versteckt (ein direkter Link ist ebenfalls nicht möglich). Guckst Du unter www.holzum.de, dann Brunnen/Figuren, dann unter Brunnen/Pflegemittel. Glitschigen Algenschmier sollte es dann nicht mehr geben. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man sich bei Holzum (oder woanders, ich wüsste aber nicht, wo) erkundigen, welches Mittel für den Anwendungszweck geeignet ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

*Pumpe im Planschbecken*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und die Gedanken die ihr euch gemacht habt !

Leider ist es nicht möglich die Rinne zu verbreitern, wegen der Bäume, die stehen bleiben sollen. Wir haben heute mal angefangen, alles mit den flachen Steinen auszukleiden, sieht jetzt halt aus wie ein Felsenbach, aber damit kann ich leben. 

Wegen der Trübung werde ich wohl das Wasser noch mehrmals wechseln müssen. Mein provisorischer "Filter" war zwar schon schlammig, aber ich denke nicht das es den durchschlagenden Erfolg gebracht hat. 

Zum Thema Sicherheit: Am Terrassenrand sind bereits Bodenhülsen eingelassen, dort wird ab nächstem Sommer ein vorläufiger Zaun stehen, damit der Kleine nicht abstürzen kann 

Ausserdem hatte ich auch um die untere Mulde einen solchen Zaun vorgesehen, solange es eben nötig ist. 
Mein Großer ist jetzt 5, der Kleine 6 Monate. 

Wie ist es denn nun mit der Pumpe? Bedeutet "seperate Pumpenkammer", das die Pumpe trotzdem im Wasser stehen kann, wenn sie ein eigenens Becken hat? Aber wenn, dann steht doch das gesamte Wasser unter Strom, also auch der Zu- und Abfluß? Also könnte ich beispielsweise neben dem Becken eine Tonne vergraben, in die über einen Überlauf das Wasser hineinfließt und dann zum Wasserfall? Oder muß es eine Pumpe sein, die komplett ausserhalb des Wassers steht? 

Wie ist das mit dem FI Schalter? Wenn der Strom im Falle eines Falles nach 30 ms getrennt wird, kann dann überhaupt was passieren?

*seufz* das mit den Strom hab ich noch nie verstanden.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es Wasserzusätze speziell für Planschbecken, vielleicht wäre das eine Idee. Der ganze Bereich liegt den ganzen Tag komplett im Schatten, hab ich dann trotzem die Gefahr mit den Algen?

Ich denke wenn es zu glitschig ist, wird der mittlere und obere Bereich einfach nicht zum Spielen freigegeben. Die Steine sind auch nicht sehr glatt, sind so eine Art Bruchsteine wie Kalkstein, aber eher hellorange, fast wie Sandstein. 


Heute morgen wollte ich die ganze Sache schon wider zuschütten und Blumen drauf pflanzen, so frustriert war ich :-(. Aber mittlerweile freu ich mich schon wieder aufs plätschern 

Liebe Grüße

Silvia


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

hallo silvia,

richtig - so ist das mit der separaten pumpenkammer nach VDE zu verstehen - und was den strom im ganzen wasser betrifft hast du wohl auch recht - nur: wasser hat einen wiederstand und je weiter ich mich von der stromquelle entfernt befinde desto geringer ist die schädigung 
und was die 30ms betrifft - um schaden an körper und geist zu verursachen braucht der strom weit weniger als diese zeit - einziger vorteil - wenn du deine watsche (stromschlag) weghast schaltet´die sicherung aus und du bleibst zumindest nicht im spannungstrichrter4 drinnen liegen und nimmst noch mehr schaden.
(falls diese erkärung falsch wäre verbessert mich - ich nix elektriker)

was die wasserzusätze betrifft wäre der schwimbadbereich auch sicher eine gute adresse (Chlor ??)

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2003)

Hallo, Jürgen, 

wo finde ich denn diese VDE Vorschrift? 
Und wie könnte ich eine seperate Pumpenkammer bauen? Reicht da eine Regentonne die ich in der Erde vergrabe? Die Pumpe muß ja unterhalb des Wasserspiegels stehen, damit das Wasser selber nachfließt. *denk*
Ich habe noch von den Umbauarbeiten am Haus einen Betonring mit Deckel, den könnte ich zur Abdeckung verwenden... 
Hat jemand einen Tip, welche Fehler ich diesmal _nicht_ machen sollte?

Liebe Grüße

Silvia


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2003)

Hi @ll,

Thema FI-Schutzschalter:

Ein FI-Schalter trennt bei einem Fehlerstrom von z.b. 30 mA so schnell das keine Schädigungen bei Mensch und Tier auftreten können.

Im Falle eines Schadhaften Geräts im Teich (Pumpe etc. ) würde der FI Schalter im besten Falle auch auslösen. Vorausgesetzt das es sich nicht um eine "Plastikwanne " handelt die keine leitfähige Verbindung zum umliegenden Erdreich hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2003)

reiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> genau da liegt das Problem.
> 
> ...



Absolut richtig, 
aber wie gesagt, wenn mann/Frau die Hand ins Wasser hällt und ein defekt liegt vor lösst der FI aus und selbst hat man nichts bemerkt.

Um diesen vorzubeugen, verlegt man ca. 2m verzinkten Flachstahl in Erdreich und lässt das ende im Teich enden.

Bei mir sieht es wie folgt aus:

sep FI-Schutzschalter mit automatischem einmaligem Einschaltversuch für die Filterpumpe als auch für die Pumpe des Pflanzenfilters - Beleuchtung über Schutzkleinspannung - Erdung über gebogenen V2A Rundstahl

PS: Deshalb ist es auch wichtig hin und wieder den FI zu testen ... deshalb auch die Prüftaste im Automat


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2003)

Hallo

ein wenig muss ich euch aber bei dieser Theorie mit dem FI Schalter wiedersprechen . Die Sache mit der Wanne ist ja richtig , der Teich ist nicht geerdet , die Pumpe aber schon . Dies bedeutet , dass im Falle eines Fehlerstromes der Ableitwiederstand über die Erde ( Anschluss an der Pumpe ) viel geringer ist , als über das Wasser zum Flachstahl , welcher ins Wasser ragen soll . Und der Stom nutzt halt den Weg des geringsten Wiederstand ( Wie viele Menschen auch    ) Wäre schon etwas fatal , wenn ein FI Schalter mich als Erdleiter benutzen muss  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2003)

Jetzt habt ihr mich total verwirrt... :cry: 

Wie kann ich es denn nun machen? Brauch ich ein seperates Pumpengehäuse (was mich vor große Probleme stellen würde, da an der Stelle einfach kein Platz ist), reicht es wenn ich den Teich erde (und wie mache ich das genau) oder ist die Pumpe an sich schon "ausreichend" geerdet?

Ich habe einen seperaten FI-Schutz-Adapter gekauft, der zwischen Steckdose und Pumpe gesteckt wird. Der Baumarktmensch meinte, der löst aus wenn der Strom nicht "zurück" fließt. 

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe

Grüße
Silvia


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Silvia,

ich bin ebenfalls kein Techniker.

Bei mir steht die Pumpe, wie bei fast allen Leuten, unten im Teich. Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Schwimmteich. Im Wasser habe ich aber trotzdem dieses Jahr gestanden, weil ich immer noch irgendetwas gemacht werden mußte.

Sicher ist alles, was bisher zur Sicherheit geschrieben wurde, richtig. 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich den Vorschlag von Gerd (Gredi) annehmen und ein Flacheisen aus dem "Pumpenbecken" ins Erdreich legen. Ebenfalls würde ich den FI-Schalter zwischen Steckdose und Pumpenkabel anbringen. Desweiteren würde ich sicher stellen, daß die Kinder nicht mit der Pumpe oder dem Pumpenkabel spielen können. Und ich würde sicher stellen, daß das Pumpenkabel auch nicht irgendwie, z. B. bei Gartenarbeiten oder dergleichen, beschädigt werden kann.

Auf ein seperates Becken für die Pumpe würde ich dann verzichten.

Wenn Du dann noch eine Pumpe verwendest, die den aktuellen Standarts entsprichst, ist die Sache ziemlich sicher. Totale Sicherheit gibt es nie. Und an einem Teich kann immer etwas passieren.

Alleine solltest Du Deine Kinder ohnehin nicht am Teich spielen lassen.

Ich glaube, wenn Du das alles beherzigst, wird alles klappen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

So, der größte Teil der Steine ist an die Wand gepappt, der Wasserfall ist aufgeschlichtet und ich bin soweit auch zufrieden. 

Mit der Erdung hab ich noch so meine Probleme, weiß jemand, ob ich als Leitung das nehmen kann, was normalerweise für Blitzableiter verwendet wird? Ich meine diese Metallstange, die meistens so an der Dachrinne nach unten führt. 

Es gibt auch spezielle Erdungsspieße, aber da finde ich das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht ganz angemessen ...


Jetzt hab ich aber noch mal eine andere Frage.

Hinter meinem "Pumpenloch" ist die Wand sehr steil und da wird wohl kein Stein halten. Jetzt dachte ich das ich aus Naturästen eine Verkleidung bastle, wie eine Art Zaunmatte, die aber oben aufgehängt wird. Welche Äste kann ich dafür verwenden? Ich habe gelesen daß Eichenholz auch ein bißchen gegen Algen helfen soll? Gibt es noch andere Holzarten, die das bewirken? 
Ausserdem habe ich nun doch über eine Pflanze nachgedacht, die auf der Abdeckung des Pumpeneimers stehen soll. Also ca 15 cm Wassertiefe. 

Am liebsten wäre mir etwas, das auch im unteren Bereich buschig wächst, vielleicht eine Art Gras oder so. Die Gesamthöhe ist dabei nicht so entscheidend, da dahinter eh der Zaun ist. 

Mal sehen ob ich es heute noch schaffe ein Bild zu machen, wie es jetzt aussieht. 

Und noch ein Problem: Das flache Ufer. Wie flach muß es sein, damit der Kies oder Sand hält? Würde es helfen an der Stelle Vlies unterzulegen, damit es nicht so rutscht?
Kann ich eigentlich auch Quarzsand verwenden? Ist vom Terrassenverlegen noch jede Menge übrig. Ich habe zwar auch noch 2 Tonnen Kieselsteine, aber damit bin ich irgendwie nicht ganz glücklich. 

Liebe Grüße
Silvia


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Silvia,

jetzt wird es doch etwas kompliziert. 

In der Elektrik-Frage bin ich nicht bewandert, kann also auch nicht sagen, ob ein bestimmtes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nun gut ist oder nicht. Es wird Dir wohl kaum jemand empfehlen, eine für solche Zwecke ausdrücklich vorgesehene Vorrichtung nicht zu verwenden. Als Verbindung in den Teich hinein sollte übliches Masseband gut geeignet sein. 

Ich wollte aber etwas zur Bepflanzung sagen. So allmählich bewegst Du Dich in Richtung "ein wenig Biologie darf schon sein". Und das ist nicht ganz unproblematisch, weil Du das Wasser mit einem Zusatz versehen musst, der es biologisch inaktiv macht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen (weiss es aber nicht), dass dort keine Algen entstehen, Pflanzen sich aber wohlfühlen. Im Augenblick tendiere ich eher in Richtung: Entweder Bepflanzung, dann aber auch richtig - oder das Wasser biologisch "töten", dann aber ebenfalls richtig. Ein bisschen schwanger geht auch hier nicht (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich da falsch liege). Wenn das Wasser schon durch Zusätze algenfrei gehalten wird, bringt eine Holzart, die Gerbsäure absondert, auch nicht mehr viel. Du kannst also jedes Geflecht verwenden, das nur langsam verrottet. Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob ein Eichengeflecht lange hält oder auch nur gut aussieht.

Wenn Du Dich dazu entschliesst, das Wasser durch Zusätze biologisch inaktiv zu machen (für eine echte Bepflanzung scheint mir der Bachlauf wenig geeignet), solltest Du Pflanzen in ein extra Gefäss stellen, in dem Du den Wasserspiegel (durch regelmässiges Giessen) jeweils ausreichend hoch hältst. Kaufe Dir ein geeignetes Gras im Teichfachhandel - vor dem kommenden Jahr wirst Du aber kein Glück mehr damit haben, die Saison ist vorbei.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

